# BPS Combustion Anabeta log



## packers6211 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok so just finished up my androlean log and feeling a lot more energy and agression. Tomorrow I will start my first dose of Anabeta and Combustion, along with Slinshot. I will continue to use creatine mono and Xtend's Bcaa as staples.


----------



## |Z| (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice stack, keep us updated!


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok so I just finished up my androlean log, and now going to be doing Anabeta, Combustion and Slinshot. I'll be doing staples of PP's Creatine Mono, and Xtend BCAA's, Krill, and night time Phenibut. I'm dosing Anabeta according to directions, and Combustion 1 cap 6 am at work then 1 more 2 pm

Day 1 Back:

Db rows 50lbs x 8,8,8,8

Lat pull down to chest: warm up 90lbs x 10, 100lbs x 8,8,8

Machine rows: 135 warm up 10, 150lbs x 8,8,8

T-bar rows with two 45 lb plates 3 sets x 8 reps First time doing these

Dead lifts with trap bar 135lbs x 10 185lbs x 6, 6, 205lbs x 6

Feel a raw energy so far from Combustion and although primed, I wasn't jittery at all.


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 15, 2011)

This is some freaky combo is all I can say. I thought mesomorph made me hyped, but this combo has me pumped and ready for the next day. 

Warm up on treadmill 10 minutes 9.0 incline

Seated incline db curls:  40lbs x 6,6,6, did this with less then 90 degree incline, def feel the difference

standing hammer curls: 40lbs x 6,6,6

concentration curls:  25lbs 8.8.8

standing ez-curl bar 70lb's x 8,8,8

Feeling insane pumps right now and like I don't want to leave the gym.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jul 17, 2011)

Subb'd


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 17, 2011)

I got to say I really like this feeling of not being bloated. I feel more focus in the gym, and mental alertness as well. I actually enjoyed the heck out of leg day and left feeling good, but not so sore. Even though off the androlean, I still have this agressive side to me. 

Squats: 135lb x 6 reps 185 x 5,5,5,

Leg presses: 320lbs x 8,8 410lbs x 8,8

Seated leg extensions: 120lbs 10,10,10

lying leg curls 90lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 19, 2011)

Very long day at work and had to go to the igloos to wait on a THAD Missle to arrives for monitoring. This required 3 co workers and I to dress 2 people in protective clothing in the dead heat of 97 degrees for 3 hrs in the Sun with no freaking shades. I didn't think I'd make it to workout but took my 2nd dose of Combustion and it really help me to push myself on a day I was slap worn out. I continue to see a surge of strength as well while lifting the weights with more ease. 

Shoulders: Db seated presses 50lbs x 10,10,10

Lat machine pulldowns: 125lbs 10, 140lbs x 10, 10, 10

behind-neck pulldowns: 110lbs x 10,10,10

machine presses 100 lbs x 8, 110lbs 8,8,8


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jul 20, 2011)

Nice, always good to have more energy.


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wooo was I warp yesterday! Having to do log at work as my internet went out at my house due to weather. Hopefully it will be back on soon. I have notice in this first week, that I'm recovering more rapidly then usual. Yesterday was a long day but soon as I took my 2nd dose and hit the gym, it was like I just woke up. 

Chest: db flat bench presses 55lbs x 8,8,8

Incline Barbell presses: 135lbs x 10, 155lbs x 8, 185lbs x 8

decline barbell presses: 135lbs x 12, 185lbs x 10, 225 x 8

Pek dec: 125lbs x 10,10,10,10​


----------



## R1balla (Jul 21, 2011)

you will love AnaBeta


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 22, 2011)

Man this is something and with the combustion I'm feeling unreal in the gym. I constanly feel a surge in energy and mental focus while also feeling a lot leaner.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 22, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Man this is something and with the combustion I'm feeling unreal in the gym. I constanly feel a surge in energy and mental focus while also feeling a lot leaner.


 

nice man, thats what make somethin great

keep this log up


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 22, 2011)

Well I've tried many as other but I'm really impressed so far. Week 1 had gone really good and if BPS makes all their products like this I will look into buying more of their line. I don't like to get a burst of energy and then it leaves quickly. This is actually giving me a constant flow.


----------



## Resolve (Jul 22, 2011)

Yeah, the Combustion/Anabeta combo is proving fairly popular.


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 23, 2011)

Man what a night, finished 4th out of 18 teams, then leaving the softball fields at 3:45 in the morning sucks. I took a shot of 1800 tequilla and yeah that ain't happening again lol. Slept til 12 this afternoon and then off to back day. The energy levels have not tappered and I can see my strength continue to grow with dead lifts. 

Back day:

db rows 50lbs x 8,8,8

trap bar dead lifts 185lbs x 8 225lbs x 8,8,8

face pulls note: first time doing these 80lbs x 10, 10, 10

close grip pull to chest: 90lbs x 10,10,10

machine rows: 150lbs x 8,8,8


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 24, 2011)

Today still filling the energy and can see my strength rising., 

Chest:

Seated over head db presses: 60lbs x 8,8,8,

Machine dips 120lbs x 10,10,10,10

Reverse straight bar curls 55lbs x 8,8,8,

Lying skull crushers 55lbs x 10,10,10

Rope pressdowns: 100lb x 10 110lbs x 8,8,8,


----------



## nattydisaster (Jul 26, 2011)

Hell of a stack


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 26, 2011)

freaking sweating like a pig in running from the butcher in Alabama heat!! I meant to say tri's the other day lol as it's clear it wasn't chest day haha. Anyway still feeling extreme energy from combustion and sweating a ton. No negatives yet on either, and I can tell Anabeta is working. I'm feeling stronger and more endurance every day. 

Biceps:

standing ez-bar curls 75lbs x 10 85 lbs 8,8 85 hit's high mark for me on these 

Seated db curls 40lbs x 6,6,6,6

concentration curls: 30lbs x 6,6,6

high pulley cable curls: 60lbs x 10,10,10

cable low puller bar cable curls: 80lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 26, 2011)

nattydisaster said:


> Hell of a stack


 
I'd say yes and then a big HELL YES and only on week 2. I didn't know what the heck to expect from these 2 coming off Androlean, but so far I'm digging the results. I think Anabeta will be used for me quite often and BPS Combustion is giving me insane energy without crashes.


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 31, 2011)

Well didn't do my 2nd run of testopel pellets since they made a mistake with insurance and instead will be next Friday. I went ahead and went to regular physican to do blood work and check out for siniusus. Ended up getting 5 vials of blood drawn and almost past out. Got a z-pack for allergies. I couldn't get the energy til today to hit legs. However finally got well enough today to hit it. Combustion still giving me energy and Anabeta delievering some help with strength and recovery. 

Legs:

Squats: 185lbs x 6,6,6

Leg presses: 320lbs x 8 410lbs x 6,6,6, 

Seated leg ext 120lbs x 10 135lbs x 10, 10, 6 ouchhhhh

Lying leg curls 90lbs x 8,8,8


----------



## Resolve (Aug 1, 2011)

Hope you gave yourself some time between having the blood drawn and working legs man.  That had to make the session a bit harder, huh?


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well my dumb butt went to eat after giving blood, but then went to track in 100 degree weather and walked a mile. I felt like crap for 2 days before I could lift but once back in the gym, It was like it never happend!


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 2, 2011)

Damn I'm getting old! Two softball games last night including our 8:30 game against our rival team. When it comes to league Monday nights they have our butts 7-2 but in every tournament this year that we have played them, were 5-0. Anyway they got us final score 33-32 so it was 10 pm when I got home. I felt tired as hell today, but again took my 
2nd dose of Combustion and Bam! in the gym feeling good!

Shoulders:

seated alt db presses: 50lbs x 10,10,10

Machine lat pulldowns 145lbs x 12, 155lbs x 8,88

behind-neck pulldowns: 100lbs x 10, 125lbs x 8,8

Machine seated presses: 120lbs x 10 145lbs x 8,8,8

Straight bar pull to chin: bar x 12, 95lbs x 6,6,6​


----------



## oufinny (Aug 3, 2011)

Nice log, I am going to have to pick up some combustion on my order next month, all I hear is good things.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 3, 2011)

oufinny said:


> Nice log, I am going to have to pick up some combustion on my order next month, all I hear is good things.


 

It is bro I wouldn't say so if I didn't see anything but after being half awake the other day, and then taking my dose of Combustion I went in and push myself to doing a good shoulder day. I'm doing this more now for the right reasons now at 31 then when I was 21. No more do I focus on how much I can bench, but rather so how perfect each rep/form is, and then 2nd the weight. I'm down to 240-244 and I'm having trouble breaking into the 230's but patience is key bro, and determination is in full gear. I promise you this, Anabeta is no joke!!!


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 3, 2011)

Today took sick day from work. Sinisus hit hard and went to Dr. had sinusus infection and sore through that hurt like hell to swallow, no jokes bro's. Anyway got 2 shots and the nurse wth seem to put those in hard. My butt is soar as hell. I feel much better and will hit back and bi's tomorrow. I added in today my RPN Havoc, and Cycle Support from Ironmags. This will be a killer add in, and i'm excited. Friday I go for my 2nd long over due testopel pellets procedure.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 3, 2011)

Sucks you got sinus infection, great log so far bro.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 4, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Sucks you got sinus infection, great log so far bro.


 

Thanks Bro! I was out of it due to meds and sinus kicking my butt, although after my shots I felt much better through the night. Today felt a lot better in the throat area, just little congestied in the nose.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 4, 2011)

Still a little sinsus but feeling much better. Today was a good back workout and I'm feeling much stronger then I have in years. 

Back: 

trap bar dead lifts 225lbs x 8,8,8,

face pulls: 80lbs x 10, 90lbs x 10, 10, 10

Db rows 45lbs x 8,8,8

close grip pull to chest: 90lbs x 8,8,8

Machine rows: 155lbs x 10, 10, 165lbs x 10, 10 

Def feeling the surge in power as some sets are becomming easier to handle. Energy levels still amazing


----------



## nattydisaster (Aug 7, 2011)

Looking good man


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well after days of fighting off a major sinus infection and getting my 2nd run of testopel pellets which for some odd reason hurt like hell this round, I got my butt back in the gym. Combustion is still giving me insane energy to get through my training, and hasn't lost any effect. Can't say much on Havoc yet. My appetite is still suppressed. 

Biceps:

seated alt db curls: 40lbs x 8,8,8

standing ez curl bar curls: 75lbs x 8,8,8

high pulley cable curls 60lbs x 8,8,8,8

concentration curls: 30lbs x 6,6,6,6


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 10, 2011)

Glad your over that sinus infection those suck.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 10, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Glad your over that sinus infection those suck.


 

very much so, it's like your body feels good, but from neck up I felt like the headless horseman. Def feeling much better, just still tired. This 2nd round of testopel pellets don't seem to feel the same as first round, and I'm still tired as hell, but that could just be the heat.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow had to go to another igloo to do a thad missle dog and pony show. Dead heat with index around 108. Needless to say I was dead tired after 10 hrs of work. I had to swing by gym to give my best friend some creatine. I had thought all day about heading to the house, but soon as I made it in the gym, that switch flip and kaboom I was hitting shoulders. 

Shoulders:

seated alt db presses 50lbs x 10,10,10

behind-neck pulldowns:  100lbs x 10, 125lbs x 10,10

lat machine pulldowns:  125lbs x 10, 145lbs x 8,8

db shoulder shrugs 40lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 10, 2011)

What do you think of Anabeta so far? Im really interested in giving it a shot.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 11, 2011)

I really think that is some wicked stuff. I thought my strength might drop a lil after coming off AL, but it's gone up each week and I notice a much more heavier recovery then usual.


----------



## Good Grip (Aug 11, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> I really think that is some wicked stuff. I thought my strength might drop a lil after coming off AL, but it's gone up each week and I notice a much more heavier recovery then usual.


 Cool, I definatly want to try this.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 13, 2011)

Today started to feel better after taking multi-vitamins. Hit up Chest and Tri's. 

Chest: 

barbell bench presses warm up 135lbs x 10 185lbs 5 reps x 5 sets 

incline db presses up to 60lb's now!!! 5x5

close grip pull to chest: 90lbs x 10,10,10

machine seated presses 125lbs x 10,10,10,10

triceps:

rope pressdowns: 110lbs x 10,10,10

seated machine dips 125lbs x 10,10,10

seated db pullovers 60lbs x 8,8,8,8


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 14, 2011)

Went to gym today and the weather decided to let the flood gates out for 10 minutes incl when I had to get out of car lol, so I got drenched. Felt really good through out workout. Now trying to figure how to combat this crazy indegestion I got going on. 

BACK:

Machine rows: 150lbs x 10 165lbs x 8,8,8

Db rows 50lbs' x 6,6,6,6

trap bar dead lifts 225lbs x 8,8,8

face pulls: 90lbs x 10, 100lbs x 10,10,10


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 18, 2011)

Final day of Combustion and Anabeta and what better then leg day! I'm in the middle of trying to find a new trt Dr. that's on my ppo as well as trying out an endocrinologist soon. I have felt over all stronger through the stack but can tell my system is still out of whack. 

Legs: 

leg presses: 225lbs x 8, 315lbs x 5, 405lbs x 5,5

seated leg ext 120lbs x 10, 10, 10

lying leg curls: 90bs x 8,8,8

squats: 185lbs x 8,8,8


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 18, 2011)

Final review of BPS combustion and Anabeta. First I'd like to say PES is a reputable company and belive to be one of the best out there. Anabeta is by far one of the best products I've use to date and delievered a solid strength increase and noticed quicker recovery as well. BPS being new I didn't know what to expect, but after this stack I will gladly used their products as I noticed an even flow of energy and was more focused instead of the jittery out mind energy. I experience some pr's especially on the incline db's now at 60lbs and 405 on leg presses. I will continue to see more results once my trt is where it needs to be. For anyone wanting a good fat burner I'd suggest trying out Combustion.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 19, 2011)

Going to use this to contiune workout's log, until I figure what to do next. Did legs yesterday and my back is in pain from squats, and I usually don't have back problems at all. Thinking of doing Endosurge with Beastdrol or with Cyanstadone. 

Biceps:

seated alt db curls 45lbs x 8,8,8

standing ez bar curls close grip and wide grip 65lbs x 8,8,8,8

high pulley calble curls 60lbs x 8,8,8

seated concentration db curls:  30lbs x 6,6,6,6


----------



## |Z| (Aug 23, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> I really think that is some wicked stuff. I thought my strength might drop a lil after coming off AL, but it's gone up each week and I notice a much more heavier recovery then usual.



yeah, anabeta is surprisingly good. not that PES doesn't deliver, just the industry hasn't had a lot of huge success with those types of supplements but anabeta really pulled through


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 23, 2011)

Dude I swear I'm keeping this stuff in stock at my house.


----------

